
The 'Thanksgiving Effect' and the Creepy Power of Phone Location Data - clarkevans
https://www.wired.com/story/the-thanksgiving-effect-and-the-power-of-phone-data/
======
clarkevans
_[A Study] combined smartphone-location data from more than 10 million
Americans with precinct-level election results to quantify the impact of
partisanship and political advertising on Thanksgiving dinners in 2016, on the
heels of the presidential election. Among their findings: Democrats shortened
their visits to Republican households by between 20 and 40 minutes;
Republicans cut their time with Democratic hosts by 50 to 70 min; and
mismatched families from areas with high political ad exposure spent even less
time together._

I'm not sure what's more scary, that such intrusive data is so easily
available or that extreme politics is dividing families so deeply.

(This was posted 3 days ago; but had no commentary,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17201739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17201739))

------
awat
Who watches the watchers?

